# What do PB members do?



## AV1611 (Apr 1, 2007)

Aside from those who are not ministers what jobs/employment do we PBers have? I shall be starting an MA this year hoping to go into academic librarianship, law librarian or information manager. At the moment I am temping.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2007)

schoolteacher by day, crime fighter by night.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 1, 2007)

I am a low-level underwriter for Motor, Commercial Vehicle and Travel insurance with Fortis Insurance (UK) Ltd. This has nothing to do with my career aspirations as I've never really had any. My degree is in English Literature (completed part time over 7 years). My best job was as a truancy officer. My most challenging and exciting job was handling casualty and compassionate cases for the military serving overseas (esp Iraq and Afghanistan). The Lord saw fit to move me on from those to a very boring, undemanding job where I turn up, sit down and get paid. This is in many ways the 'perfect fit' for my second life in which I am providing at least half of the public ministry for my church!

JH


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 1, 2007)

Service advisor/ scheduler for a large GM dealership.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 1, 2007)

Film student, screen writer and cinematographer i.e a waiter.


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2007)

Specialty maintenance products salesman, part-time preacher and teacher, full time husband and father.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Apr 1, 2007)

I went into the military at the end of high school, and the oilfield after that. I have worked as a security officer, and as a reserve police officer. Currently I am a deck foreman on an offshore drilling rig. I supervise a crew of roustabouts, and coordinate deck activities.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 1, 2007)

House parent for the past 14 years. Before that I worked at Hershey Park (supervisor) and later managed a Pizza Hut.


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Husband, Father, and Band Director.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 1, 2007)

Assistant Minister of a Reformed Baptist church

Installer of structured cable solutions for LANs (will be leaving this job in two weeks)

Soon to be accounting student


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2007)

Here goes;

farmer
road construction
factory worker
maintenance man
groundskeeper
library worker
hospital librarian
retail worker
pastor
public librarian
personal trainer
....and right now a bi-vocational pastor and retail manager

Boy, am I tired!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 1, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> I went into the military at the end of high school, and the oilfield after that. I have worked as a security officer, and as a reserve police officer. Currently I am a deck foreman on an offshore drilling rig. I supervise a crew of roustabouts, and coordinate deck activities.


I used to be a roustabout, treat 'em well.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 1, 2007)

See this thread. I'm a structural engineer for an aircraft interior manufacturer, a logic teacher for a local christian school, and a graduate student.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 1, 2007)

I am an IT Program Director for a major defense contractor and Worship Minister for Martin Bluff Baptist Church.

I am also a proud father of 2.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 1, 2007)

Middle School Band director, music dept. chairman, once-in-a-while conference speaker, apologist, graphic designer, website designer, handiman, poet, emcee/rapper, producer and lay theologian.


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 1, 2007)

I am a truck driver and a website designer. It is not, in any way, related to what my dreams were as a young man. All I wanted to do as I was growing up was serve in the armed forces, specifically, in Marine or Naval aviation. But a blood disorder kept me out of the service. Life goes on, you know, and I now have a wonderful wife and four awesome children. It isn't what I'd envisioned early in my life, but I wouldn't change a thing now!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I used to be a roustabout, treat 'em well.



I was a land roustabout for two years.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 1, 2007)

I was classically trained in French Cookery here.
Graduate in 1997 when I was 22. 

After 15 years of cooking I decided to retire from the biz. To many hours and not enough money. 

So, last year I started my own real estate business and have never looked back.

The Lord is Good.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

Electric utility contractor. 

I'm that guy with an MBA who has a business that really has no relation to anything he learned in college, with the exception on one class that dealt with the technology I use today. The rest is entirely a matter of providence.

I'm my only employee - and if I had another like me, I'd probably fire him.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2007)

Undergraduate student studying German and Classics


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2007)

Right now my primary means of an income is publishing, but the time I have for that is in between the time I spend as full-time care giver for my mother. And that free time at the moment is dominated by a journal I took over full financial responsibility for, _The Confessional Presbyterian_ (consider subscribing; not beggng, it stands on its merits I think). If I can get the next issue out in the Summer, I hope to return attention to my other endeavors, Westminster text research, and publisher of Reformed & Presbyterian materials. PB should get first news on all these fronts.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 1, 2007)

Began in China as a Factory Manager
then ran a printing company
then worked for a medical services company as a clinic manager
am now a school teacher.

Love my job, get lots of time off with my family.


----------



## ReformedDave (Apr 1, 2007)

A respiratory therapist who works in a large NICU with some of God's most precious creatures.


----------



## westminken (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been a Sign Language Interpreter for ten years. My undergrad degree is Education with minor in English. Now seminary student at WTS Dallas.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2007)

westminken said:


> I have been a Sign Language Interpreter for ten years. My undergrad degree is Education with minor in English. Now seminary student at WTS Dallas.


Didn't recognize the church name so looked it up; in High School I used to bowl where you worship!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been a lawyer for 15 years. Before that I was a rancher from 1974-92. I also was a soil scientist in the 80s.

Right now I'm working full time as a trial lawyer and going to school part time for an LL.M. in Tax Law.

But my real job, and most challenging, is learning theology, raising grapes, vegetables, and chickens, and being a decent husband.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> Electric utility contractor.
> 
> 
> I'm my only employee - and if I had another like me, I'd probably fire him.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, what a range of different professions.

I'm a career father and husband. (Since I have eleven children and one wife, I have to put it in that order; it's not that it came in that order.) 

I am a cabinetmaker, a woodworker. I've got a reputation in a nearby city as "the miracle man" because of particular problem that I solved that had everyone else stumped. It saved the company that hired me to solve it a lot of money. 

I'm retired, I guess, because my physical health did not hold up. I still don't know what the problem is, but they call it Chronic Fatigue. It's having all the get-up-and-go, but no oomph to put into it. So now I do a newspaper courier job that keeps us on a sustainable level.


----------



## westminken (Apr 1, 2007)

I am not sure how to include your message in my message, Mr. Coldwell. Yeah, we are a church plant from Park Cities Presbyterian Church in Dallas. We have been there for a couple of years. I remember when it was Don Carter's Bowling Alley too.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2007)

Hit the _quote _button on the post you want to include in a reply; if you want to included multiple posts hit _quote+ _and keep hitting the _quote+_ until the last one you want to include and hit _quote_. I forget when Carter's closed; but I'm talking about when it was "new."


westminken said:


> I am not sure how to include your message in my message, Mr. Coldwell. Yeah, we are a church plant from Park Cities Presbyterian Church in Dallas. We have been there for a couple of years. I remember when it was Don Carter's Bowling Alley too.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a student (hopefully) graduating with a BSN in two months. I'm also a nurse tech on a trauma orthopaedics floor (but we get a lot of overflow med/surg & ICU step-down patients).


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a mother with grown kids, and small grandkids, who has gone back to work. I am an accountant/bookkeeper/office manager, as well as the safety watch for an oil tank moving, and tank re-foundationing company. When on site, I watch for safety violations and make sure all our employees are wearing their personal protective gear, and following all our safety procedures. Though we are a Canadian company, we did a lot of work in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina, in moving the oil refinery tanks back on to their foundations after their floated off. I do not have a work visa for the U.S. so I was not on any of those U.S. jobs, but my husband, who is a part owner of the company, worked down there for about 5 months last year.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 1, 2007)

RN - Emergency Room. Lots of fun.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2007)

Elementary School Teacher, 6th grade.


----------



## caddy (Apr 1, 2007)

I.T. at Local Hospital. Meditech Software--NPR Report Writer, Crystal Reporting, MS Reporting Services Reporting--Clinical and Finiancial Reporting for our Hospital. Also a Nurse, but haven't practiced in quite a while.


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 1, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Middle School Band director,



I am thinking we have something in common. How long have you been teaching? I have been a band director for 10 years now. I went to Arkansas Tech University. I play the Trombone...Conn 88H. Tell me more about your career.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 1, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I was a land roustabout for two years.


I worked in the gulf myself, shallow water and never on the gorilla rigs.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a professional dancer


----------



## Gloria (Apr 1, 2007)

Higher education development.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 1, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm a professional dancer


You could've at least picked a picture of Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly but Noooooooooooo....


----------



## historyb (Apr 1, 2007)

Computer Tutor, PC Repairman and I sell PC's with PCLinuxOS pre-installed. I don't do MS Windows


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 2, 2007)

I teach Religious Studies (mainly Christian) in England. My special (though not exclusive) interest is the 16th century period. I am no expert but know a bit about it. I enjoy Luther and Calvin – though I am a Baptist!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> schoolteacher by day, crime fighter by night.



You are a super hero in a percheron suit?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2007)

I am a constuction/renovation estimator, in other words a salesman.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 2, 2007)

IT professional, specializing in networking.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 2, 2007)

At home mom
Homeschooling parent
Manuscript proofreader
Midwifery student


----------



## JohnV (Apr 2, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> At home mom
> Homeschooling parent
> Manuscript proofreader
> Midwifery student



And part-time Elizabeth Bennet impersonator?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 2, 2007)

JohnV said:


> And part-time Elizabeth Bennet impersonator?


Yeah, plan on getting around to that too...

Lately, I've been on a knitting rampage (just learned and loving it).


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2007)

By Day: Web Designer/Software Trainer
At Night: Graduate Student, Student Minister


----------



## Augusta (Apr 2, 2007)

Homeschooling, stay at home, Mom. Latin student. (taking it with my kids)


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 2, 2007)

NAPA Auto Parts delivery driver (yes, the white trucks with a big, yellow hat on top)

Day Care worker
Retail warehouse inventory stocker
Retail dog food salesman
Marine Corps boot camp kick-out (as opposed to drop-out)...medical stuff
Research assistant in a nuclear engineering undergrad program
Professional apartment cleaner
Janitor
Buyer and seller of used cars

and my longest lasting job, currently an operations supervisor at a major shipping company.

And still a full-time student. One of these days I'll graduate. Learning is awesome. School stinks.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, Jeremy, school is only where you learn how to learn, that's all. Your real learning happens after you're done going to school. 

But it looks like you're doing both right now.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nearly 18 years in the United States Navy as a medical laboratory technician.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 2, 2007)

Commercial credit officer at JPMorganChase bank. 

Also part time woodworker thanks to JohnV!! Thanks to John's 3" rule, I still have all my fingers!


----------



## JohnV (Apr 2, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Commercial credit officer at JPMorganChase bank.
> 
> Also part time woodworker thanks to JohnV!! Thanks to John's 3" rule, I still have all my fingers!



Distance education was in another thread, Wayne.  

But I'm glad I was of some help. What have you made so far?


----------



## panicbird (Apr 2, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> on a knitting rampage



    

That phrase struck me as really funny.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 2, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Distance education was in another thread, Wayne.
> 
> But I'm glad I was of some help. What have you made so far?



I have made a blanket chest, router table, entertainment center, hamper, medicine chest and other items for the shop (formerly the garage). I'm also working on a nice pile of firewood! The entertainment center took a while but I made raised panelled doors and dovetailed all the drawers for the CD's and tapes.

I have also learned a few things on my own:

1. Flat and square = good

2. not flat and square = custom


----------



## JohnV (Apr 2, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> I have made a blanket chest, router table, entertainment center, hamper, medicine chest and other items for the shop (formerly the garage). I'm also working on a nice pile of firewood! The entertainment center took a while but I made raised panelled doors and dovetailed all the drawers for the CD's and tapes.
> 
> I have also learned a few things on my own:
> 
> ...



 By George, I think he's got it. 

So you made raised panel doors and dove-tailed drawers? Wow, I'm impressed. I think you could say that Wayne is a bonafide woodworker.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 2, 2007)

I used to make all kinds of different drawers for different customers. There were VanTillian drawers, that looked good but went in circles; there were Klinean drawers that looked better, but didn't hold much; there were Classical drawers that looked deep, but just didn't fit all the pans; and then since we hit Y2K there were millennium drawers, which were drawer fronts with nothing behind them yet. But no dove-tail drawers, as I recall.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Apr 2, 2007)

I am...a writer...of *weird tales.*


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 2, 2007)

Accountant


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 2, 2007)

Student( HS now, college soon ) & Construction worker( you name it ).


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 2, 2007)

JohnV said:


> I used to make all kinds of different drawers for different customers. There were VanTillian drawers, that looked good but went in circles; there were Klinean drawers that looked better, but didn't hold much; there were Classical drawers that looked deep, but just didn't fit all the pans; and then since we hit Y2K there were millennium drawers, which were drawer fronts with nothing behind them yet. But no dove-tail drawers, as I recall.


  

Very nice, John.


----------



## javajedi (Apr 2, 2007)

Computer programming, software testing (quality assurance) with a bit of time in personal financial services. We also raise meat goats.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 2, 2007)

Produce Clerk...my job is boring. Once I move to the seattle area (if I get accepted to UW, which I should), then i'll get a different and hopefully better job. Work is only part time though. School is full time.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> Produce Clerk...my job is boring. Once I move to the seattle area (if I get accepted to UW, which I should), then i'll get a different and hopefully better job. Work is only part time though. School is full time.



My worst job ever was a summer job at Kroger sacking groceries in 1985. I would have killed to be a produce clerk. I got paid $3.35/hr to bag groceries and take them to people's cars.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> RN - Emergency Room. Lots of fun.



Patrick: true story: I had to take my wife into our local ER; it was a Monday night and the place was jammed to the walls with folks. After looking around, I struck up a conversation with the guy behind the desk. I told him I thought most of those people looked like they should just go home and go to bed with some aspirin. He grinned and agreed. He told me the reason the ER was so packed on a Monday night was because people get sick with colds and flu on Friday, but don't want to "ruin" their weekend by going to the ER. So they party sick all weekend, then show up at the ER on Monday, now that it's safe to be sick.

We got to bypass most of those folks because we were there with a legitimate problem (my wife's catheter failed and needed to get a new one).

Whatever happened to the "emergency" part of ER?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I've been a lawyer for 15 years. Before that I was a rancher from 1974-92. I also was a soil scientist in the 80s.
> 
> Right now I'm working full time as a trial lawyer and going to school part time for an LL.M. in Tax Law.
> 
> But my real job, and most challenging, is learning theology, raising grapes, vegetables, and chickens, and being a decent husband.



Hmmm. Not sure there're any lawyers in heaven. Are you nervous about that?


----------



## jenney (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm the vice president and co-founder of a small, but growing corporation.
I also serve as the
chief delegating officer
director of human resources
head personnel management
QA department head
director of medical techonology
administrative assistant
time management director and mentor
company chef
firefighter (first responder)
counselor
police officer
judge
lawyer
seamstress
teacher
artistic consultant
janitor and head of janitorial staff

Oh, my titles are too many. You can just refer to me as my corporate underlings all do:
*Mom*
No, on second thought, use my professional name, Jenney.


----------



## S. Spence (Apr 3, 2007)

Chemistry teacher. Love it, nice school and nice pupils.


----------



## govols (Apr 3, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Before I found the keys to riches by joining the military and then the ministry (who was my high school counselor anyhow!) I had some pretty bad jobs too.
> 
> Living in the country I baled hay for 3 dollars per hour in the July heat. The farmer even gave us a tip of a dollar and a cold coca cola. I also dug some ditches by hand. My dad purposely set me up with some bad jobs so I would go to college.



Your dad did you a favor of sorts. 

My dad did the same thing whilst I was beginning college. I was the summer intern, per se, the low man on the totem pole at a steel mill. I used to do everything like clean the slag out of the furnace, large one but only 4 foot tall and it had just been turned off, so wearing a thermal suit and hunched over and sweating profusely. Also killed some brain cells by cleaning the inside of 20x20x20 foot containers of cleaning agent (thankfully was drained but oh the fumes made me start speaking in angelic utterances). Saw the after effect of a 100 foot long molten rebar that "cobelled" (came off the conveyer line) and went through a man's shoulder and pinned him to the ground. He was fine, per se, no bleeding or anything.

Kept me in college to be in software development.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 3, 2007)

Currently a computer applications help desk professional - on contract.

IBM iSeries (aka AS400) application developer - private client. I have been in software development for 20+ years using mainframe and midrange languages like COBOL and RPG.

Before that I taught math to junior high and high school students: 4+ years in government schools (US), 2 years in a government high school in Swaziland, then 6 more years in private Christian schools in the US.

When we homeschooled our son, I taught him math and composition.

I spent 1.5 years on active duty in the US Army including 13 mo in Vietnam as a support troop.

Some of you mentioned supermarket work. Of all the part-time student jobs I had that was the one job I enjoyed most. I did mostly checking and bagging. Another one I really enjoyed was two summers in a row driving a Ford pickup for a construction supply company.

The worst job I had was a summer job at a soda bottling plant in Newark NJ. I went back the next summer, worked one day and quit. Two weeks later the riots broke out right in the neighborhood where the plant was.


As far as church, 

I'm the precentor here - or what is considered the main support of the singing ministry. In addition to leading the praise on the Lord's Day, I am periodically asked to select the tune to which a Psalm will be sung. Occasionally I teach new tunes to the congregation or teach part-singing. I also organize the semi-annual public Psalm Sings - select the passages, prepare handouts, reserve the venue. Also under the direction of the Session, I publish and distribute a monthly calendar called "Sing through the Psalms in the Year of Our Lord". The calendar is somewhat based on _The Comprehensive Psalter_ with some modifications that include substituting tunes taken from the congregation's repertiore.

Mrs. Sulzmann and I also keep and replenish the supplies that are used for the monthly fellowship meals, Psalm sings and other get-togethers that incldue refreshments. We coordinate with others using a sign-up sheet (who's bringing what dishes, desserts, drinks and so on).

We also help proofread and prepare items for the Presbyterian Reformed Magazine.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 3, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Hmmm. Not sure there're any lawyers in heaven. Are you nervous about that?



Well, at least there's Zenas! And what about Calvin? 

But, yes, I have been known to be nervous.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 3, 2007)

Rich, when did you meet Patrick Swayze?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2007)

By trade I'm an electrician. Currently though I'm employed as a maintenance manager for a local university.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2007)

jenney said:


> Oh, my titles are too many. You can just refer to me as my corporate underlings all do:
> *Mom*
> 
> No, on second thought, use my professional name, Jenney.




GOOD! I'd feel weird calling you "Mom"!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 3, 2007)

> > Hmmm. Not sure there're any lawyers in heaven. Are you nervous about that?
> 
> 
> Well, at least there's Zenas! And what about Calvin?
> ...



Vic, I think Calvin was the last lawyer (and the last Frenchman) that got in. I can see why you went Reformed; as an Arminian, you'd _never_ be able to dig yourself out of the hole.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2007)

S. Spence said:


> Chemistry teacher. Love it, nice school and nice pupils.



Have you blown anything up? When I was in high school, I think most kids took chemistry hoping something would blow up.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Didn't recognize the church name so looked it up; in High School I used to bowl where you worship!



Bowling for Minas, anyone? 

As noted by Jeff B., there's another thread that contains the gory details - but I'm a professor of physics at an ELCA-affiliated college (no, there's no pledge to sign when you take the job; in fact, being who I am, I represent "diversity" there....)


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 3, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Have you blown anything up? When I was in high school, I think most kids took chemistry hoping something would blow up.



Hey, we physicists are doing most of the blowing up where I work


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a wife, mother of adult children, grandmother to a wonderful baby – who works at CURVES, subs in the public schools sometimes, is working on the great American novel, dabbles in watercolors and clay –


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 4, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> I am thinking we have something in common. How long have you been teaching? I have been a band director for 10 years now. I went to Arkansas Tech University. I play the Trombone...Conn 88H. Tell me more about your career.



Sixth year teaching (first four were at the HS level teaching band AND choir), spent extra time at the college level (during my college years - Bowie State University) functioning as the assistant band director - arranging, running rehearsals, writing/designing drills and a few dozen other things.

Currently 2 years at the middle school level and having fun with it. We just got a II at district festival with a I in sight reading.  

Saxophone - Alto (primarily). It's a Jupiter intermediate model (with the high F#). Had it since the week after I graduated HS. I'm long overdue for a Selmer Super Action 80.


----------



## S. Spence (Apr 4, 2007)

> Have you blown anything up? When I was in high school, I think most kids took chemistry hoping something would blow up.



Not on purpose, but you're right, when it happens the kids love it!


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 4, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Sixth year teaching (first four were at the HS level teaching band AND choir), spent extra time at the college level (during my college years - Bowie State University) functioning as the assistant band director - arranging, running rehearsals, writing/designing drills and a few dozen other things.
> 
> Currently 2 years at the middle school level and having fun with it. We just got a II at district festival with a I in sight reading.
> 
> Saxophone - Alto (primarily). It's a Jupiter intermediate model (with the high F#). Had it since the week after I graduated HS. I'm long overdue for a Selmer Super Action 80.




Are you a DCI fan?


----------



## Gloria (Apr 8, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Homeschooling, stay at home, Mom. Latin student. (taking it with my kids)



Awesome! I'll be able to say this one day too, God willing


----------



## salaam alaykoum (Apr 9, 2007)

As I read the posts above, I began to wonder if I was the only musician/music teacher on PB; but then I came across the posts from those who have taught band. While I am not a band teacher, I am a piano teacher as well as a piano performer. I completed my piano performing and piano teaching diplomas with the Royal Conservatory of Music in 2004 and 2005. I also work casual as a secretary for my father (which means being the office tech support as well ). Other jobs? My first was helping my father in his hamburger/donair shop (at age 10) and later, at various intervals, I worked as a janitor/porter.


----------



## lv1nothr (Apr 9, 2007)

S.A.H.H.W.M. (Stay at home homeschooling wife and mamma) 

Oh and did I mention I love my job!?


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 9, 2007)

Right now I work in an antiques store. I sit in the back and list things on eBay. I'm planning to go back to school this Fall to study music and English. If something else jumps out at me, then I'll study that, as well.

As far as a career goes, I only have vague ideas. I would love to be able to support myself with my music, but I'm not holding out for that. I also think I might like to teach music, so I plan to look into that as I get more schooling done. Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 22, 2007)

*Unknown Title*/Legal Assistant

I work in an administrative law (social security disability) law firm as a writer for the attorneys at the hearing and appellate level, going through medical records, case-law, and internal regulations of the SSA. I've also phone-interviewed clients and I'll be trained to do intakes (where people are calling initially to start the process of working with our firm). I'm still not totally sure what else I'll be getting, but the firm has built this opportunity to be the ultimate pre-law training regimen, and I can see how it is that.


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 22, 2007)

*For the preachers left out...*

Well, cant say pastor so... to pay my way through seminary I was a Janitor!!!


----------



## QueenEsther (Aug 22, 2007)

Nanny and housekeeper.


----------



## caddy (Aug 22, 2007)

I.T. / Quality Improvement -- Hospital
Programmer / Report Writer ( Crystal Reports, MS Reporting Services, Propietary Medical Software ). Nursing Background. Computer Background.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 22, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Rich, when did you meet Patrick Swayze?



I thought it was Rich and Bob Vignault?


----------



## govols (Aug 22, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, when did you meet Patrick Swayze?
> ...



Must have been Bob's younger days.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 22, 2007)

Prior to pastoring and lecturing I was in IT for merchant banks. Back in the '80s we all wore loud suits, braces, and looked like Gordon Gekko (Michael Douglas) from the movie "Wall Street". Glad that's not the case now ...


----------



## SemperWife (Aug 22, 2007)

I was a Marital and Family Therapist, prior to children. I enjoyed my job, but was happy to give it up and replace it with a far more important job - motherhood.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 22, 2007)

Currently pastoring full-time
Also do side-work for jewelry store in Annapolis, MD
Did bookkeeping, IT, and jewelry sales for same store full-time for 10 years
Was Music and Youth Minister for 3 years while in seminary at (yuck!) Dallas Theological
Worked at Sears for 8 years selling tools!!
Got Music Education degree with a voice concentration from University of Maryland (Fear the Turtle!)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a stay at home/homeschooling mom to Chaela. She is age 4.
I have some "unfinished" education in art, music and humanities (philosophy and such).
The longest job I ever had was in coffee for 6 years.
I teach beginning classical guitar to 3 boys/young men (age 6-14) in my church.
I make pottery and sometimes teach that too.
Amateur photography (mostly macrophotography). 
Current PB addict (mostly reading).


----------



## jawyman (Aug 22, 2007)

I was an accountant, but now I am a full-time seminarian at PRTS.


----------



## puritansound (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a landscaper/Master Gardener for a Charismatic church...I wish the lord would move me into something else, but one great perk is that I get to listen to hours and hours of lectures on my Mp3 player. My wife is a stay at home hero/homeschooler so I work a second job @ mickey D's. I miss my family alot. Pray for me...


----------



## calvinich (Aug 22, 2007)

System Administrator at a design/manufacturing firm.


----------



## caddy (Aug 22, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, when did you meet Patrick Swayze?
> ...


----------



## Kstone1999 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Online Bookseller*

Since starting Seminary, I have been selling used and new books online


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm a professional dancer



That's me on the right.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 22, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a professional dancer
> ...



Your right or my right?


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 23, 2007)

So the guy on the left is Rich? 

When I was in Hawaii, I saw a guy with short hair and green sequin Speedos jogging on the beach every day - his trunks had "USMC" embroidered into them in yellow. Rich was indeed in Hawaii at the time as well, but the coincidence is just too great to be real. It couldn't be the same guy, the hair's too long... right?


----------



## Herald (Aug 23, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm a professional dancer



Rich! I didn't know that was you. You didn't use that name back then. When we worked together you used the a nom de plume. (That's me on the right before the gray set in)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 23, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a professional dancer
> ...



Your right or my right?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Aug 24, 2007)

Infantryman (11B), U.S. Army; in my previous life, I was a chaplain assistant (56M).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 24, 2007)

Started out in the Navy working on fighter jets. Crippled by motorcycle wreck after enlistment. Did odd jobs. Worked at a Christian Retail store and went to school for a EETAA. Became an office equipment service tech in the 90. Caught a viral infection that severally damaged my heart in 1999. Now I am on Disability since 2001. My main job now is raising kids. What a great life.


And I am the one on the right. Bill isn't pretty enough. And it is the right right.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2007)

puritansound said:


> I am a landscaper/Master Gardener for a Charismatic church...I wish the lord would move me into something else, but one great perk is that I get to listen to hours and hours of lectures on my Mp3 player. My wife is a stay at home hero/homeschooler so I work a second job @ mickey D's. I miss my family alot. Pray for me...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2007)

Kstone1999 said:


> Since starting Seminary, I have been selling used and new books online


why don't you call yourself a Businessman/ Entrepreneur?????


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

Investments: oil, natural gas, timber mineral rights, stocks ,capital investing (up front).


----------

